# A dungeon per week



## Faeriss (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm french designer
For fans of maps and plans, or for the dungeons users during parts of D & D, I launch my blog SIMULaccro on the challenge: "A Dungeon per week". Each week you will discover a new dungeon any good to use or enjoy! Largely inspired by what you do, I intend to regularly published a new dungeon. But it seems that the maps and plans as "keep" does not seem attracted little or home in France. Who knows why. However, this can be an excellent support for all parts of role playing, and assists a game master in his heavy task of preparing parts game

Below here is the first my ship, which opens to the next card in the same format. Regarding the presentation, I can already say that they will geomorphic, that is to say they can assemble them, and regardless of the direction that we can give them.

EDIT January 30, 2010
I propose a new version of this module. So I changed after creating new textures fully customized. In addition, for use as a game board, I scaled the dungeon aligned with the standard Dungeons & Dragons ©; on the grid, each cell is 2.5 cm and a box of 1.5 m in the game world

*


**See dungeon No 1*


----------



## Faeriss (Jan 20, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 2*

Second dungeon online ! Little or no originality is a plan to keep the symmetrical shapes. In the center, one can imagine a temple or a crypt. To you to work your imagination! And do not forget that the first map may well join the one below ..

*


**See Dungeon No 2*


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice work, Faeriss! Thank you for sharing your work. 

Are you using CC3?


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 20, 2010)

> http://sd-1.archive-host.com/membres/up/63031770450501590/battlemap_001.jpg
> 404 - Not Found




Second one is pretty nice.


----------



## Faeriss (Jan 20, 2010)

jaerdaph said:


> Very nice work, Faeriss! Thank you for sharing your work.
> 
> Are you using CC3?




Never used CC3, I tried GIMP with my own textures


----------



## Faeriss (Jan 20, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> Second one is pretty nice.




Thank you for your positive comments!
For the first dungeon, I repaired the link, you can see, thank you !


----------



## Faeriss (Jan 27, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 3

*This is the third module for the mega-dungeon under construction!
To improve the concept, I did in the novel. Thus, you may notice a tile light brown and two rows of statues.
This helps spice without overwhelming, and leaves the MD total freedom in his personal creation ...

*


**See Dungeon No 3*


----------



## Faeriss (Jan 29, 2010)

Faeriss said:


> Never used CC3, I tried GIMP with my own textures




I should add some details about what I said. I never used the software Profantasy of CC3. This is true. However, I made the mistake of using a texture (those stones) and the doors. The statues and all the rest I've made myself. So, not to touch the copyright Profantasy, I'll change my dungeons. Sorry for the inconvenience ...


----------



## Faeriss (Jan 30, 2010)

I just made a version "Print" in black and white of the first dungeon. Here is a link below:

http://sd-1.archive-host.com/membres/up/63031770450501590/donjon_001_NB.jpg*See the file : Dungeon No. 1 in black and white
*


----------



## Faeriss (Feb 3, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 4*

This dungeon is a central arena. Around four balconies overlooking the stage. Bottom right, you can see a secret passage that allows to move from the arena floor. And with this, as a bonus, some pits tips to spice up the adventure of exploration!

 *


**See Dungeon No 4*


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the new look - very nice textures. I also like the "old school" black and white.


----------



## Faeriss (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you! and I intend to take my challenge for the whole year ...


----------



## Faeriss (Feb 9, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No. 5*

This week is a module with a dungeon room in the basement with a small platform (an altar, perhaps?), A corridor with columns and a secret door put there for fun.

*


**See Dungeon No 5*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 10, 2010)

Bravo Faeris, j'aime beaucoup ton travail, d'autant plus que d'après ce que j'ai compris tu travaille exclusivement avec Gimp et que tu publies le tout sous le Creative Commons.

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir bien compris, est-ce que chaque fichier est une section d'un donjon qui doit ensuite s'agencer ?

_________________________

Well done Faeris. I really like your work, especially since from what I understant you work exclusively with Gimp and publish everything under the Creative Commons.

I am not sure if I understood, is each file a section of greater dungeon that will in time form the whole thing.


----------



## Faeriss (Feb 11, 2010)

J'avais commencé la première version de ces donjons (le premier et deuxième) avec GIMP. Puis j'ai continué avec Photoshop pour leur seconde version, celle que tu voies actuellement.
Oui, chaque donjon que je présente permet de s'agencer entre eux, ils sont modulables. Je me suis lancé un défi d'Un donjon par semaine pendant un an. On devrait donc en compter à la fin de l'année une bonne cinquantaine qui devrait former un mega-donjon...
_______________
I started the first version of the dungeons (the first and second) with GIMP. Then I continued with Photoshop for their second version, that means you now.
Yes, every dungeon that I can present them to blend in, they are flexible. I am challenged to Dungeon a week for one year. We should count at the end of the year a good fifty who should form a mega-dungeon ...


----------



## Faeriss (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, I've fallen behind ... forgive me!

Here the last four dungeons:

*Dungeon a week No.6*
In my sixth dungeon, I have done a grid with two different colors, I am amused to distort the corridors with a few curves, and I added a room in a watering point (a sink, fountain or a pool?) and in one corner, a statue pedestal.







*See Dungeon No.6*

*Dungeon a week No.7*
The seventh tower is characterized by a mixture of rooms built of brick and natural caves. We may see a chasm through which flows a small stream, on which stands a wooden bridge close enough. A terrace overlooking the site, and guards may very well positioned to monitor access to the bridge ...






*See Dungeon No.7*

*Dungeon a week No.8*
In this module, a ziggurat throne in the midst of these caves. Two statues face each other and they watch one of the passages possible to reach this monument rather unexpected. Is it metal? Unless this is the stone of obsidian? And what these red spots covering the ziggurat?






*See Dungeon No.8*

*Dungeon a week No.9*
Many stairs today. In this module, it goes up, goes down and it overlaps on two different levels. To create the illusion of passing lanes in parts of higher level, and I agree with Dyson's remark, it was not so obvious to do. But overall I enjoyed creating this small complex maze that you can find below.






*See Dungeon No.9*


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Faeriss (Mar 16, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.10*

Today, this is a real maze of small rooms and corridors. And virtually none of them do not connect ...






*See Dungeon No.10*


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Faeriss (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.11*

To create this module, Dyson Logos was partly inspired by the latest Harry Potter film. Thus, this dungeon has a small underground lake. However, no entry of the cave can not actually afford to see the central lake - just its shores. We must go underwater to get to the center where an island with the strange statue of a forgotten god.






*See Dungeon No.11*​


----------



## Faeriss (Mar 30, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.12*

This module keep this a small village with a well in the middle. Here, the ceiling is probably more than three meters. This type of cave dwellings can certainly agree to a population of dwarves or gnomes inhabiting the depths of the earth. It may also be a stop for reckless adventurers in search of legendary cities drow.







*See Dungeon No.12*​


----------



## Faeriss (Apr 6, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.13*

More stairs! What I find fun in this module (as Dyson Logos else), these are the corridors that overlap on the lower left corner of the map. The corridor has higher slots, and it is possible to monitor the hallway below, a few monsters, like orcs or goblins, will be able to take this opportunity to ambush tactics to adventurers lost in this mega-maze ...
Better? There is no direct link between these two zones will have to leave this module and then find another entry to the next level (or use a grapple or a spell of levitation).






*See Dungeon No.13*​


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Faeriss (Apr 13, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Excellent work!




Thank a lot !

*Dungeon a week - Map No.14*

In this module of dungeon, there are still some stairs and two levels floors. In the central hall, where Dyson Logos had to explain its inability to represent a platform without walls, I have not had any problems creating the effect with the use of shadowing and Working light on the pavement. It is also the case for both entries in the bottom left of the plane. The risk of confusion between the two floors and the passing lanes is reduced by using the same method for optical effect ...






See Dungeon No.14​


----------



## Faeriss (Apr 20, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.15*

Today, it will be a module with a particular interest in the centerpiece. This secret area acts as a bridge between the other rooms of the dungeon. It will be very useful for the adventurer who will use or worse avoid strange runes engraved on the stones color ...





See Dungeon No.15​


----------



## Faeriss (Apr 28, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.16*

Dyson Logos, who is the source modules, introduced his dungeon as having a large number of diagonals with little rooms or objects of interest. For my part, I added a colored checkerboard flooring, studded with holes (certainly traps) with some statues and wall mounted in a corner of the room ... it would be the guardians of these places?





See Dungeon No.16​


----------



## Faeriss (May 4, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.17*

This is the first module dungeon in which I added a few items of clothing: a bed, a chest, a wardrobe, curtains and mattresses ... Both statues are slightly different from what I usually do and the room has a floor to the columns with small stones.





See Dungeon No.17​


----------



## Faeriss (May 7, 2010)

*For the 100th article of the blog SIMULaccro: Keep the geomorphic setting, software*

To celebrate as it should be the 100th article of the blog SIMULaccro, I suggest any fan of dungeons * The Dungeon Geomorph *, a kindly created by Nolendur during my quest "Dungeon a week".

*The Dungeon Geomorph * is a small program that can match a random dungeon map tiles from the "A Dungeon by Week" (or other geomorphic tiles that matter)

To use, simply download Geomorphe.zip, unzip it somewhere and run the executable Geomorphe.exe; operation is simple enough, but if in doubt from the menu Help / Instructions provides basic explanations.

As to measuring the progress of my challenge, I'll add new modules of course, creating new versions of software * The Dungeon Geomorph *.
In the meantime, feel free to download this little program very useful, it can do you a favor if you do not plan to keep the loan in hand.





*Download The Dungeon Geomorph*​


----------



## Faeriss (May 11, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.18*

Another tile in its center a connecting element. In this case, a series of natural caves or tunnels may be created by ant-men or other sinister entities Depths ...





See Dungeon No.18​


----------



## Faeriss (May 14, 2010)

*The Donjon Geomorphe, version 0.3*

This is version 0.3 of *The Dungeon Geomorph* proposed by Nolendur on the forum CasusNo. The following remarks:

_The main changes in version 0.3 are:

- Fixed a bug that shifting away the tiles which are slightly changed direction.
- Fixed some minor technical bugs.
- The program no longer crashes when you put the wrong files in the subfolder of the tiles (for the moment he interprets them as completely empty gray tiles, in a future version it will ignore them completely).
- The menu items now have shortcut keys.
- Implementation of Unique Tile option to limit the reuse of tiles.
- Accepted formats in the subfolder of the tiles are now bmp, gif, jpg, png, ico, pcx and tga.
- The rotation of the tiles can increase the number of possible directions for 4 to 8._

Another big thank you to Nolendur for his contribution!





*Download The Dungeon Geomorph version 0.3*​


----------



## Faeriss (May 18, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.19*

Following my challenge! I like how the two levels of this tile connects - the caves at ground level and the upper level which scans the top two places in the cave (it even has a ladder for a thief to go low ...).





See Dungeon No.19​


----------



## Faeriss (May 25, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.20*

This plan offers a more classic junction between the "dungeon" and the "cave". In the dungeon, only a reinforced metal door leading to a series of natural caves.





See Dungeon No.20​


----------



## frankthedm (May 26, 2010)

Neat. It seems you gave it a filter to mimic the look of the physical texture of the D&D tiles and FFG boards game boards.


----------



## Faeriss (Jun 1, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.21*

Here is a more traditional dungeon geomorphic and thinner. For this time, almost all the passages connecting them. There is also a change in the format of the dungeon: it is carved into the rock and reinforced with stones.





See Dungeon No.21​


----------



## Faeriss (Jun 7, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.22*

This week will be devoted once again to the underground urban structures. This module is a maze of buildings and alleys. This is the kind of dwellings that may very well belong to a colony of dwarves depths or an outpost of elite dark elf... Remember to keep the classic that was found in the old-school scenario version of D&D.





See the plan in its actual size​


----------



## Faeriss (Jun 15, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.23*

I find it particularly pleasant. I like rounded corners, watching the statues in the corridor at each end, and the row of pillars between them, preventing them from looking to each other in the eye.





See the plan in its actual size​


----------



## Faeriss (Jun 22, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.24*

This dungeon is actually simple at first, so I wanted to highlight it. Thus, in two rooms, the cobblestones were particularly worked. And the top row has been improved with the addition of six statues.





See Dungeon No.24 in its actual size​


----------



## Faeriss (Jun 29, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.25*

This week, it will be a more traditional dungeon. I added some extra not found in the tile Dyson Logos. Thus, one can find a hole in the center of a square room with colored paving stones, two statues guarding the passages of a dungeon, a long corridor grid through the entire width of the dungeon, and a rectangular room lit by two _eternal lights_.





See Dungeon No.25 in its actual size​


----------



## Faeriss (Jul 6, 2010)

*Dungeon a week - Map No.26*

With the card last week when we find a long corridor right with secret passages, Dyson Logos had an idea for a larger corridor without secret passages - just a long corridor with columns linking two parts of the dungeon.





See Dungeon No.26 in its actual size​


----------



## Faeriss (Jul 13, 2010)

This week will be my first real dungeon, in the sense that the tiles Dyson Logos will not be my inspiration. This module can be a central fortress or simple houses. The brightly colored blocks show some taste of the inhabitants, unless there are hidden traps so clever.





See Dungeon No.27 in its actual size​


----------

